# Seafoam Tele - Colour Scheme



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I have a Seafoam green Tele body with black binding. It will have a maple neck. 










I was originally thinking I would need to do a black guard. And, the single ply Bakelite style, not 3-ply (BWB). But while I was looking around, I found a couple picks that has made me re-think. Lighting being subjective, all of the picks are supposed to be "Sea Foam" 

The pups will be exposed like this one: 









But White works: (mine's not a Thinline, but the colours will not change. Perhaps even pearloid. 










This has a Rosewood neck, but it's what I was thinking I might be limited to: 










I'd love to know your thoughts.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

White looks great, kinda roadster with white leather interior.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

mint green instead of pure white


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I would have absolutely gone mint if it didn't have the black binding. Not sure about that combo.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

One other option might be a transparent guard, or no guard at all and use a pickup surround for the neck pup.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Milkman said:


> One other option might be a transparent guard, or no guard at all and use a pickup surround for the neck pup.


Hmmmm... what colour surround??


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> Hmmmm... what colour surround??



Should match the hardware so probably chrome or nickel.

I like the look myself.

No real need for a pickguard on a Tele.The bridge pup is mounted to the bridge and the neck pup can easily be mounted without a guard.

I's just one option.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Teles don't necessarily need to _look _like Teles (not that there's anything wrong with that....).


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Milkman said:


> Teles don't necessarily need to _look _like Teles (not that there's anything wrong with that....).


True, but I want _this_ one to... 

It will also house a B-Bender. I am leaning towards the back guard to match the front. I will need to make that custom, and probably easier to track down a sheet of black, than pearl, tortoise, or mint. It doesn't have to match, but...


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Oh my!!! I need this now!!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

mint black white.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

knight_yyz said:


> mint black white.


I don't have a mint Tele guard at home, but I'm pretty sure I have an Esquire. I can dry fit it to see if it works.


----------



## Jimmy Fingers (Aug 17, 2017)

Mine....just a little partial to the white and mint...LOL
Your original picture looks surf green not seafoam.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

You need one of these too now.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Clear cover for the B-bender. Pearl pickguard.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> True, but I want _this_ one to...
> 
> It will also house a B-Bender. I am leaning towards the back guard to match the front. I will need to make that custom, and probably easier to track down a sheet of black, than pearl, tortoise, or mint. It doesn't have to match, but...


What sort of B Bender are you going with? I just dropped a Hipshot B Bender with a drop D lever on one of mine. Pretty cool, very much a new technique for me. Generally when I swing my hips like that, the missus rolls her eyes and raises her magazine a little higher.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

RBlakeney said:


> You need one of these too now.
> View attachment 373038



This is one you built right?

Aesthetically, one of the coolest I've seen.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Milkman said:


> What sort of B Bender are you going with? I just dropped a Hipshot B Bender with a drop D lever on one of mine. Pretty cool, very much a new technique for me. Generally when I swing my hips like that, the missus rolls her eyes and raises her magazine a little higher.


I bought the Bender of a forum member. I don’t recall the name right now. He bought it with full intentions (of course) but it sat around too long so he moved it. I’ve had it almost a year already, so it’s time to install it!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> I bought the Bender of a forum member. I don’t recall the name right now. He bought it with full intentions (of course) but it sat around too long so he moved it. I’ve had it almost a year already, so it’s time to install it!



Do you have to route a cavity or does it just drop on?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Milkman said:


> Do you have to route a cavity or does it just drop on?


I've gotta route it. That's what's taking so long. Building up the nerve to take a router to a perfectly good guitar body in hopes it all goes well... ha, ha.. 

It comes with the specs for a template that I will cut out from a thin sheet of MDF, then make a dummy body (or two) to try it out before I tackle the actual body.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> I've gotta route it. That's what's taking so long. Building up the nerve to take a router to a perfectly good guitar body in hopes it all goes well... ha, ha..
> 
> It comes with the specs for a template that I will cut out from a thin sheet of MDF, then make a dummy body (or two) to try it out before I tackle the actual body.



Sounds like a Clarence White style bender. It's a little more work, but I like the design. I think it's more natural to use than the others.

Here's a little clip showing three types, including the Clarence White.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

It's absolutely the Parsons/White style. Been hooked on one of these for at least 20yrs, but never had the dough for a real one (@VHTO has a beauty) and I had no idea they came in kits.

Hoping the route looks like this: 









Not this: 









But I've seen some real hack-jobs too...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> It's absolutely the Parsons/White style. Been hooked on one of these for at least 20yrs, but never had the dough for a real one (@VHTO has a beauty) and I had no idea they came in kits.



Very cool project. Good luck. Post pictures.

This is the first time I've ever considered such a device. So far it's fun, but I have never really played that style so I'm somewhat limited. There are (as you know) some real masters at using them.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Milkman said:


> This is one you built right?
> 
> Aesthetically, one of the coolest I've seen.


Yep. 5e3 deluxe with some of the edge deluxe mods. I’m really happy with how it turned out, although I unfortunately don’t use it that much.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

RBlakeney said:


> Yep. 5e3 deluxe with some of the edge deluxe mods. I’m really happy with how it turned out, although I *unfortunately don’t use it that much.*


That's a shame, you gonna sell it?? ha, ha...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

RBlakeney said:


> Yep. 5e3 deluxe with some of the edge deluxe mods. I’m really happy with how it turned out, although I unfortunately don’t use it that much.


I built a 5e3 a few years ago also. I think I'll go upstairs later and dust it off. Sounded great the last time I checked.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

White or white pearloid is the way to go.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

SWLABR said:


> That's a shame, you gonna sell it?? ha, ha...


🤷 honestly I should probably sell half my amps because there are a few I haven’t used in the last 6+ months.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

JBFairthorne said:


> White or white pearloid is the way to go.


I'd probably lean to that too if the neck had the chrome cover, but the Bill Lawrence I have in mind is exposed.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

The exposed black will still look good with black knobs.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

JBFairthorne said:


> The exposed black will still look good with black knobs.


Oooooo..._ black_ knobs... I had only thought chrome.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I had a black Strat with white pearloid pg, black pu covers and knobs. Looked sharp.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Some dry fit actuals. I ended up ordering the 1 ply black. The mint (that looks white) is an Esquire that I had. If I go with mint, I will order one with the neck pup.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

On a hunch, I ordered the tortoise shell. I think I’ve found my colour scheme.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Yes, gotta admit, that looks right.

I tried Tele bridges with no sides and with cut down sides and somehow they just felt wrong. I guess I'm just used to feeling that lip of metal there. Feels weird without it.

Hope it works well for you.


----------

